# Chinese nymphs



## robo mantis (Jan 18, 2006)

HELP i had 2 chinese eggs hatch and i want to give people on mantidforum the nymphs if they want them. I need a little lesson on how to package and get the nymphs to a good start any help???


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2006)

Any regular box will work. Put them in small deli cups or styrofoam cups with lids. Probably will need to use heat packs this time of year.


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 18, 2006)

i have them in clear plastic cups with netting and a rubber band holding the netting on (is that good)?


----------



## Rib (Jan 18, 2006)

thats perfect  The netting will allow the mantids something to grip on, and also give any mid transfer molts a better chance of success


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 18, 2006)

just it is hard separating them


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 18, 2006)

well for you guys out there that are interested PM me and they are L2 so in a few days the will be available i will post on the Forum mantids for sale (i am making a list so let me know)


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2006)

I would not expect to get much if anything for them as they are a very common speices.


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 19, 2006)

yeah i fed them last night i am waiting for them to shed


----------

